# Kickstart 54 gives me a "Fail 7" result - ?



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

I finally got around to running Kickstart 54, and everything "passed" except the Extended Test, whihc gave me a "FAIL 7" message. Can anyone explain what this means?

Thanks!


----------



## thehiguy (Jul 16, 2008)

I did kickstart 54 as well. It seems to run a "Hard Drive S.M.A.R.T. test".

The "Short Test" and "Extended Test " came up with the same "Fail 7" result. 

So I too am looking to see what that means.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

Looking at the Western Digital site for SMART error codes

It appears to indicate that the drive is bad. I don't know for sure if those codes for Western Digital only or for all drive makes.


----------



## thehiguy (Jul 16, 2008)

The crazy thing is I've been telling Tivo that my unit seems to be having a HD issue, but they insisted that it was a software issue and that the new release of 9.4 should fix that. 

Well it didn't and now my Tivo is out of waranty. Why they didn't walk me through Kickstart 54 in the first place is beyond me.

Thanks. (and that link also tells me what S.M.A.R.T stands for - something that Tivo couldn't)


----------



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

thehiguy said:


> Well it didn't and now my Tivo is out of waranty. Why they didn't walk me through Kickstart 54 in the first place is beyond me.


Kickstart codes have been around a while, but I don't recall seeing "54" and the S.M.A.R.T tests before 9.4


----------



## Zathrus (Nov 6, 2002)

I got a Fail 7 on the extended test as well. TiVo support says they don't know, other than "it's not good". I didn't speak to level 2 support this time though.

Sending my S3 in for exchange tomorrow; it's been having issues for awhile now, and it's now gotten to the point where it boots up, locks, and eventually reboots.


----------



## bmgoodman (Dec 20, 2000)

Once you do a Kickstart 54, does the S3 immediately begin drive diagnostics, or is there a menu? When complete, does the unit stay on the results screen and record nothing until the user acknowledges the test results? Thanks.


----------



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)




----------



## Rdian06 (Apr 12, 2008)

mrdazzo7 said:


> I finally got around to running Kickstart 54, and everything "passed" except the Extended Test, whihc gave me a "FAIL 7" message. Can anyone explain what this means?
> 
> Thanks!


I got that message last week. My 4 month old S3 was running fine with 9.4 software for a week and then all of a sudden it stalled and started stuttering on video.

I would have just replaced the hard drive myself, but the box had a faulty analog tuner also which I had been ignoring so I called up Tivo and had it swapped under warranty. New unit arrived the next day since I chose the advanced replacement where they temporarily charge you $799+tax until you return the defective unit.

As far as I can tell, it means your hard drive has problems with writing/reading streams consistently and should be replaced.

My refurb replacement upgraded to 9.4 soon after I plugged it in and my subscription was automatically transferred to it. Been working fine since I plugged it in on Wednesday 8/6. Recorded the Olympic opening ceremony while I was watching it for the full 4.5 hours on Friday night and it didn't even hiccup.

I even had to pull the power on it a few times while debugging pyTivo code (completely my fault) and it worked rebooted in a timely fashion.


----------

